# Sent bug report, but accidentally deleted gnuts email



## c0re (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey!

I sent yesterday bug report about if_carp at 8.3 and kldload/klunload/kldstat via website form.
Today at morning I received mail from freebsd-gnuts, but accidentally deleted it via smartphone (I was on the edge between reality and dreem  ).
Now I do not know what's with those bug... It does not searches via bug reports or maillists...
How can I find what's happened with my bug report now?

Thanks!


----------



## c0re (Oct 10, 2012)

oops.. I found, that gmail has got "trash".
So I've found this email!


----------



## c0re (Oct 10, 2012)

Hm.. email found

```
Thank you very much for your problem report.
It has the internal identification `kern/172535'.
The individual assigned to look at your
report is: freebsd-bugs.

You can access the state of your problem report at any time
via this link:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=172535

>Category:       kern
>Responsible:    freebsd-bugs
>Synopsis:       kldload+kldunload if_carp makes kldstat not working
>Arrival-Date:   Tue Oct 09 22:30:17 UTC 2012
```
but link to this bug says "No PRs Matched Query".


----------



## kpa (Oct 10, 2012)

It takes a while before the PR becomes visible on the GNATS system.


----------



## c0re (Oct 10, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> It takes a while before the PR becomes visible on the GNATS system.



aha, got it.

thanks!


----------

